# Location advice



## Tom688

Hi.
I´m seriously considering a permanent move to Thailand (one of the possible two countries of my choice, the other one is the Phils).

Now I have some questions as to where in said country would be better to move to.

Economy wise I´m talking about a monthly income of roughly 80k bath from outside the country.
I would like to rent my own 4br house with scooter range to a beach.
I love swimming so a nice beach nearby for swimming and free diving is a must.
I also need a good gym nearby.
These are the top priorities.

Second priorities are good broadband internet and being near or in a bigger city so that I have close to friends and a social life.

Other things that would be nice is owning my own tiny boat so I can go out exploring small islands, swim etc (if even possible).

So far with the little I know pattaya should be good since it is close to the capital and still has some beaches and also an expat community but as I am just starting my research I know far to little to make any sort of opinion and thus have decided to ask you pros for some advice.


----------



## torque

Tom688 said:


> Hi.
> I´m seriously considering a permanent move to Thailand (one of the possible two countries of my choice, the other one is the Phils).
> 
> Now I have some questions as to where in said country would be better to move to.
> 
> Economy wise I´m talking about a monthly income of roughly 80k bath from outside the country.
> I would like to rent my own 4br house with scooter range to a beach.
> I love swimming so a nice beach nearby for swimming and free diving is a must.
> I also need a good gym nearby.
> These are the top priorities.
> 
> Second priorities are good broadband internet and being near or in a bigger city so that I have close to friends and a social life.
> 
> Other things that would be nice is owning my own tiny boat so I can go out exploring small islands, swim etc (if even possible).
> 
> So far with the little I know pattaya should be good since it is close to the capital and still has some beaches and also an expat community but as I am just starting my research I know far to little to make any sort of opinion and thus have decided to ask you pros for some advice.



Never ask a Thai to compare Flips to Thai..4Br ? Kids. you want farlang School. And how about food.. you want a shopping mall or a market..


----------



## cnx_bruce

It's extremely difficult to provide this sort of advice as in practice there are just so many personal variables to contend with ... but I would consider Hua Hin, folks from your part of Europe seem to love it there


----------



## Fish Sauce

cnx_bruce said:


> It's extremely difficult to provide this sort of advice as in practice there are just so many personal variables to contend with ... but I would consider Hua Hin, folks from your part of Europe seem to love it there


I thought the beach in Hua Hin was kind of muddy. Granted, I was there during rainy season and a lot of sediment and muck was getting washed into it every day. Does the ocean stay brown there the whole year?

Otherwise, I liked the sleepy laid back feel of the town. 

The farang contingent in the town was a mixed bag and the only thing that I saw that raised an eyebrow was a farang biker club.

I don't know if these guys were a criminal biker gang or just a riding club but they were certainly playing the tough guy act when I took a tour of the bar district one night.

Those kind of folks are easily avoided and shouldn't because for concern but I was very surprised to see that in such a sleepy little place.


----------



## devjo

My friend Karla lives in hua hin absolutely lovely place but probably not up everyone's street as the culture is extremely different, we got to know the bikers very well - really nice people let us in their bar sat drinking all night , some if them do work for the police hence why some do have a presence but so do the police, we must have got fined at least 3 times for our exhausts on our bikes being supposedly too loud (money making scam) as we had hired these bikes in the first place , my friends teach English there and do really well, all the Thais are extremely friendly, we never got any bother from them go for it definitely. I would always recommend hua hin as its not too big and busy


----------



## Fish Sauce

devjo said:


> My friend Karla lives in hua hin absolutely lovely place but probably not up everyone's street as the culture is extremely different, we got to know the bikers very well - really nice people let us in their bar sat drinking all night , some if them do work for the police hence why some do have a presence but so do the police, we must have got fined at least 3 times for our exhausts on our bikes being supposedly too loud (money making scam) as we had hired these bikes in the first place , my friends teach English there and do really well, all the Thais are extremely friendly, we never got any bother from them go for it definitely. I would always recommend hua hin as its not too big and busy


Interesting!

What do you mean about the culture being different in Hua Hin?

Do you mean Thai culture or farang culture and can you provide an example?

I love to hear about stuff like this. 

Thanks!


----------



## devjo

When we was there we made friends with two thai bar girls and when I was sat in the bar with them they would often shout farang at men and couples walking down the street it basically means foreigner well European foreigner even if your not from Europe, they mean it in a nice way they are just letting you know they know your deferent from them - it was great - hua hin during the day is totally different from at night in the day no one is hardly out because its too hot and humid you just see little Thai ladies doing their laundry and putting food and incense out for Buddha in these massive ornate houses ( they look like massive fancy bird houses) every shop and house and hotels have them.
At night it's totally different we went with two other couples , all the bars are little shacks pretty much open onto the streets full of ladie boys and bar girls - even one night some ladie boys were chasing after my fella and his friend and we had to escape into a Irish bar and the Thais were laughing at us when I mean chase is they aren't like us Brits they are more than confident on coming up to you asking you questions about where your from etc etc, - so you just have embrace the culture it's crazy, they have no rules of the road you cannot work out anything with the signs and stuff, the food is amazing so fresh , but overall the people are great and a beautiful country


----------



## Fish Sauce

devjo said:


> When we was there we made friends with two thai bar girls and when I was sat in the bar with them they would often shout farang at men and couples walking down the street it basically means foreigner well European foreigner even if your not from Europe, they mean it in a nice way they are just letting you know they know your deferent from them - it was great - hua hin during the day is totally different from at night in the day no one is hardly out because its too hot and humid you just see little Thai ladies doing their laundry and putting food and incense out for Buddha in these massive ornate houses ( they look like massive fancy bird houses) every shop and house and hotels have them.
> At night it's totally different we went with two other couples , all the bars are little shacks pretty much open onto the streets full of ladie boys and bar girls - even one night some ladie boys were chasing after my fella and his friend and we had to escape into a Irish bar and the Thais were laughing at us when I mean chase is they aren't like us Brits they are more than confident on coming up to you asking you questions about where your from etc etc, - so you just have embrace the culture it's crazy, they have no rules of the road you cannot work out anything with the signs and stuff, the food is amazing so fresh , but overall the people are great and a beautiful country



I misunderstood your original post.

I thought you meant that the culture of Hua Hin is different from other places in Thailand.

The stuff you described is not uncommon from the goings on in bar districts elsewhere.

Cute story though, thanks!


----------



## ThaiBetterPlace

Pattaya, phuket and Huahin should be fullfilled your need but many Swedish guys
prefer to live in Phuket and Huahin. 
However, 4 br house for less than 25 k per month (you may keep 55k for living) may
not in a prime area but still good for living.


----------



## therealmrbrightside

You will struggle to find a 4 br house to rent on the islands (Phuket or Samui) for less than 35k per month - maybe even more. 
Pattaya is a cheap bet, although unless you like boating around in circles with ***** pads and oil spills around you, then Hua Hin is the place - that ain't cheap either though.
With 80k per month and renting a large house like that, you won't be living the high life - that's for sure.


----------

